# Restricted drugs



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Question from a friend of mine.

She is flying from UK to Bangkok, changing flights at Dubai.

She has a prescribed antipsycotic drug and Tamazepan that is on the UAE restricted drug list but it will be in her hold luggage not carry on. As her bags will not be in her possession while she is in Dubai airport (only 2 hours) will she be OK?

On her way back she is going to stay with me in Dubai for a few days so will not risk bringing them in but should she have an ''episode'' do you think she will be able to get a sleeping pill from a doctor or over the counter in Dubai.

Thanks.
lane:


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question from a friend of mine.
> 
> ...


You can't get sleeping pills over the counter in Dubai.

If her doctor has prescribed these meds for her elsewhere, she should be fine if she can bring the prescription with her in case somebody asks.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question from a friend of mine.
> 
> ...


If it's on the restricted list, don't bring them unless she can get information from a more authoritative source than a forum that says it's ok. UAE customs department for example. If she does bring them, then bring the prescription but get it attested (or something like that) - check with doc and/or UAE embassy in UK.

If it's on the banned list, don't bring them.

Don't know about OTC sleeping pills, check with somewhere like the American Hospital if she could get some if she had her prescription with her.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is not that simple, prescription has to be attested and notorised and she doesn't want the hassle. We are curious if you are just changing flights in Dubai is it illegal to transport banned/restricted meds in your hold luggage seeing as you do not actually have access to your hold luggage while in Dubai.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

wandabug said:


> It is not that simple, prescription has to be attested and notorised and she doesn't want the hassle. We are curious if you are just changing flights in Dubai is it illegal to transport banned/restricted meds in your hold luggage seeing as you do not actually have access to your hold luggage while in Dubai.


The problem as I see it is, if you or I or anyone else says it's ok because it sounds logical (and it does), but we get it wrong, or there's a problem in transit (plane breaks down for example) and luggage gets offloaded, then the consequences are potentially a 4 year jail sentence. Unlikely I know, but Dubai is a city full of unlikely illogical outcomes .

Yeah, it's a bit of a hassle, but I'd at least call the UAE Embassy in the UK and try and get some sort of official document to accompany the pills, or at least an official answer. ... maybe.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

bonk said:


> The problem as I see it is, if you or I or anyone else says it's ok because it sounds logical (and it does), but we get it wrong, or there's a problem in transit (plane breaks down for example) and luggage gets offloaded, then the consequences are potentially a 4 year jail sentence. Unlikely I know, but Dubai is a city full of unlikely illogical outcomes .
> 
> Yeah, it's a bit of a hassle, but I'd at least call the UAE Embassy in the UK and try and get some sort of official document to accompany the pills, or at least an official answer. ... maybe.


Good point we hadn't thought about what would happen if her on going flight was cancelled and her bags offloaded.
Think best option is she leaves the meds and takes her prescription to Bangkok, she can see a doctor there if she needs her meds. Same when she visits me on her way back.


----------



## grega711 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a new guy, but I'm also a long term pain management person, so I've had some experience crossing borders with my medicines since 2003. 

I think you guys are being a bit too legalistic in your approach to Wandabug's question. In this part of the world, laws are enforced or not enforced very much at the discretion of the authorities. If her clothing and looks are OK and nobody is drawing attention to her, then she will probably be OK. 

If her meds are obviously personal (prescription bottle, her name on it, limited quantity, maybe a copy of the scrip, too) then I'd be surprised if there were any problems. I don't know about checking them through, either. I've never trusted my meds to the baggage handlers, and don't think most legit patients would. My meds stay right with me, and it's never been a problem. Checking them through kind of looks like she might be trying to hide something. 

Hope this info helps Wandabug -- or maybe somebody else, as I see this thread is from 2010. 

One more thought -- as long as you've been polite and the authorities don't see you as a "bad guy" or some other kind of problem person, a little soft talk and coffee money can go a long way. Don't get too legalistic and don't cop any kind of an attitude. It's their country. You're a guest. 

IME, the police have or take wide discretion to enforce or not enforce pretty much however they want to in any particular situation. But in most cases, they're open to settling problems on the spot for a relatively small fine or some coffee money. 

Ask the person you're dealing with if you can talk with him/her privately. If he/she says OK and moves to where you can talk one on one, you're most of the way home. Keep talking and work it out.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

grega711 said:


> I'm a new guy, but I'm also a long term pain management person, so I've had some experience crossing borders with my medicines since 2003.
> 
> I think you guys are being a bit too legalistic in your approach to Wandabug's question. In this part of the world, laws are enforced or not enforced very much at the discretion of the authorities. If her clothing and looks are OK and nobody is drawing attention to her, then she will probably be OK.
> 
> ...


Offering 'coffee money' is terrible advice when it comes to the UAE and will surely get you in trouble. 

Not sure if you are aware of the legal restrictions for controlled meds in the UAE but the authorities are quite strict when it comes to this kind of thing. 

For anyone coming here (even on transit) with restricted meds, please check the official website of the Ministry of Health to see exactly what kind of papers do you need to have with you in case you get asked about your medications (usually a doctors prescription, but for some meds even an authenticated prescription by the relevant authority is required). 

People have landed in jail for having stuff like melatonin in their suitcases and you don't want this to be you. The email and phone for the Ministry of Health can be found online easily and anyone who's got any questions reg. their medications and personal circumstances should give them a call to clarify. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

grega711 said:


> I'm a new guy, but I'm also a long term pain management person, so I've had some experience crossing borders with my medicines since 2003.
> 
> I think you guys are being a bit too legalistic in your approach to Wandabug's question. In this part of the world, laws are enforced or not enforced very much at the discretion of the authorities. If her clothing and looks are OK and nobody is drawing attention to her, then she will probably be OK.
> 
> ...


I note that you don't live in the UAE, so presumably are not familiar with the law here. The 'legalistic approach', as you call it, is exactly the right course of action for this part of the world. This is not the West and penalties can be severe, especially if you try and bribe officials as you seem to suggest.

The correct response is that she should be made aware of the law and ensure that she has a notarised doctors prescription and letter with her if she is travelling with such drugs.

This thread is old so I am closing it now. Let me just say that you should not assume that all countries are the same and that 'common sense' will prevail. Laws vary and penalties can be harsh. Ignorance is not a valid defence.


----------

